# 50mg on Scale?



## Pork Chop (Jul 11, 2013)

Here is the scale I got. 
Weighing Range: 200 grams x 0.01 Grams .  What would 50mg look like on the digital read out?


----------



## ROID (Jul 11, 2013)

1000mg = 1 gram

.05 =50mg

.1 = 100mg

.001 =1mg


----------



## Pork Chop (Jul 11, 2013)

ROID said:


> 1000mg = 1 gram
> 
> .05 =50mg
> 
> ...



Thanks bro..


----------



## Pork Chop (Jul 13, 2013)

ROID said:


> 1000mg = 1 gram
> 
> .05 =50mg
> 
> ...


Should I buy a scale that goes down to 0.001  Grams?    I want to make 50mg caps and weight each cap, lol.... I know this sounds stupid as hell but I just get to confused with all the fillers and shit,


----------

